# office of disabilities- bad experience



## JLgirl (Jan 22, 2005)

Hey all,I just need an area to vent. I am in tears right now ( and believe me im not the crying type) because i just met with the director of the office of disabilities. i had met with her before and knew she rejected the idea of having a notetaker in my classes just in case, which in the end caused me to drop a class. this time, at the insistence of my doctor and because i was feeling encouraged by the things i read on this board, i went requesting my own room for midterms and finals. obviously, not a good idea.first of all, she said expecting to be sick was an awful approach. she also stated that she worried what would happen to me when i got out into the real world and had to do presentations and the such. her ultimate reply was obviously no she could not provide me my own seperate room but that she could put me in a room with fewer people (5-15). i tried to explain that the size of the room doesnt matter, if people are there not only do i get more stressed and thus in pain, and i will interrupt them because i have to keep going in and out to use the washroom. she was not understanding. she insisted that they have over 200 students to worry about. when i apologized for crying she said "well its because i just said no to you." ugh!!! i wasnt crying because i had been rejected (believe me ive dealt with rejection plenty of times in my life) i was crying because once again i was dealing with someone who didnt and refused to understand or help. im sorry but that is frustrating enough to make me cry.she knows ibs is caused by stress. she asked me about ways i relieve stress. like i havent thought about it before. if i could control it i gladly would. plus, our conversation was hugely stressfull, probably the most stressful thing thats happened this semester.this was just overall a bad experience. im so mad at myself for crying (for a second time in her presence) because it made look so weak and i couldnt really respond to all her foolish points. also, theres so many things i wish i could go back and say. most of all, i just feel like an idiot.worst of all, i have a midterm thurs.its times like these that i just hate my body and myself. and i feel really alone. although i have hugely supportive friends, i dont think they can ever truly understand. even though im a senior, i just want to drop out of school right now.


----------



## Faustus (Jul 5, 2004)

I can appreciate your dilemma. My IBS started after I left grad school. If it had started during school, I don't know what i would have done.Do you have a counseling office at school? A mental health counselor may be of help. Try meditation. It has done a lot for me.I am a professional counselor and even though it seems as if meditation is such a benign exercise--how can it help--believe me, it does. Also try to control your thoughts. I find that I am prone to catastrophic thoughts. It does take a lot of concentration to control your thoughts. It also takes practice. A lot of people on this bulletin board have been helped by hypnosis. I am going through it know and also receiving training to use with my clients. Good luck. This site is great. At least we know we are not alone and can give each other support.


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

yeah some people enjoy ignorance but take some peace of mind in karma ALWAYS comes back around... i have a note taker but only on monday mornings now as thats my worst day, i dont need her so muc now im managing my ibs better but i have her for peace of mind... knowing if i need to leave i can







try some music, distracting thoughts just try to forget about it.. its hard but its always worth fighting for peace of mind from ibs


----------



## Loopy (Feb 20, 2005)

I can't believe she was so unsympathetic. I know how you feel, I have just rung in sick for work. It is just a part time job, but I feel so bad for leaving them in the lurch, but also know that I really can't work because of how bad I feel. I also miss quite a bit of uni classes, I hate feeling behind all the time. Is there no one else in a position of authority that you could talk to? Could you get a doctors note?


----------



## Car (Jan 20, 2003)

As far as I know if your doctor writes you a letter stating that in the interest of your mental and physical health it is imperative that you are permitted to sit your exams alone, the school/college cannot refuse to comply. If they do you can appeal to your Department of Education or whatever the equivalent is. I got through college because I had an extrememly supportive Disabilities Office who gave me my own room and my own invigilator for all my end of year exams. I definitely would not just let this woman be the definitive on this, there has to be someone higher up than her. I know from experience there is no way you can sit the exam to the best of your ability if you are worrying about this.


----------



## Jesse3487 (Mar 1, 2005)

This lady sounds extremely ignorant and should look for another job. I hate people that are supposed to be there to help you but dont and just tell you that you have to deal with it. I dont now about you guys but when i was doing a course at university i was able to skip alot of classes and my teacher understood and would keep work for me to pick up, she was real cool about my situation. I hope it all works out for you in the end!


----------

